# My new baby doll...Velvet..what breed?



## mtnwoman (Mar 3, 2013)

What kind of dog is she? I'm thinking American Bulldog? or at least part

She's a rescue, and I reckon I'll keep her. I'd change her name but I think it's too late. I call her daisy sometimes, and velveeta...lol.  Pink ears, pink pads, pink eye liner and lipstick all natural..lol.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 3, 2013)

Maybe I'm in the wrong place?? Where do I go to ask this question?


----------



## Bkeepr (Mar 3, 2013)

Boxer mix?  She is cute!


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 3, 2013)

Bkeepr said:


> Boxer mix?  She is cute!



Yeah maybe, not sure.
Thanks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm thinking American Bulldog too. She sure is pretty!!!!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 4, 2013)

I am seeing lots of Boxer.  It is never too old to change a dog's name.  Just use it a lot in conjunction with good things, food, play, cuddling.

I could change nearly anyone's name to Jerome.  If every time they responded to Jerome I handed them a $1,000 bill it wouldn't take long to have them come whenever I called.  LOL

Good looking dog.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 4, 2013)

Boxer/Red nose pit mix.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 4, 2013)

Lukikus2 said:


> Boxer/Red nose pit mix.



Yeah I thought about a little pit, too. Because of her wide jaws.

That avatar is the cutest thing I've ever seen I laughed and laughed....it's so cute.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm thinking, american bull, pit and boxer mix..??? What do y'all think?

She was crate trained and house broken when I got her. And she minds (most of the time). I don't think she's a year old yet...or maybe a little over, not sure. Gotta get her shots and fixed.


----------



## CAL (Mar 4, 2013)

I would say American Pit mixed with a little Boxer.Got a pit head and a boxer body.Huh?


----------



## DSGB (Mar 6, 2013)

Looks like a standard American Bulldog.


----------



## David Parker (Mar 6, 2013)

chihuahua  with just a tiny sliver of boxer and American/Pit Bulldog


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 6, 2013)

David Parker said:


> chihuahua  with just a tiny sliver of boxer and American/Pit Bulldog



  She don't yap enough or bite at peoples ankles enough to be a cheeewawah...lol

She's a good dog and only barks when someone knocks on the door and I don't stop her or punish her for doing that. If she's looking out the window and knows who's coming up, she doesn't do anything except 'whips her tail back and forf, she whips her tail back and forf'....lol


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 6, 2013)

Pure boxers can come in all white too! She looks like a keeper!


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 7, 2013)

Sure does look like 'Chance' from "Homeward Bound"
Id say American Bulldog on that fact alone


----------



## TripleXBullies (Mar 12, 2013)

I agree on the standard American bulldog. How's her prey drive? Does she chase things? Tug on toys with you?


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 12, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> I agree on the standard American bulldog. How's her prey drive? Does she chase things? Tug on toys with you?



I just got one of those rope tugs last night, she loves it. She doesn't 'point' but when she sees a bird or an oppossum or anything really, she comes to sort of a stance and lunges for me to let her go, when I do she flys after whatever it happens to be. I don't let her go unless I'm pretty sure she can't get to it.  She barks a lot when someone knocks at the door (glad for that, I don't scold her for it) unless she recognizes them by seeing them thru a window.

She seems nonagressive towards other dogs unless they are relentless and then she stands her ground.

What do you think?

ETA oh one other thing. I've pretty much quit letting her go, she's hard to retrieve. I have a loud distinctive whistle and she will not come back, even though she gets a spanking. And also she stands upright on her back legs and paws at you as a greeting.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Mar 13, 2013)

Be careful with letting her go at other animals. She may catch them... and not let go...


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 13, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> Be careful with letting her go at other animals. She may catch them... and not let go...



I know...besides she runs off, so she's leashed for life....


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 14, 2013)

mtnwoman said:


> I've pretty much quit letting her go, she's hard to retrieve. I have a loud distinctive whistle and she will not come back, even though she gets a spanking. And also she stands upright on her back legs and paws at you as a greeting.



It is fairly easy to train her to come when called and not to jump up on people.   Sadly, scolding her when she returns after running off is somewhat counter productive.  She will probably associate the scolding with returning instead of running off to start with.  Great looking dog, whatever she is.  --Jim--


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 14, 2013)

JustUs4All said:


> It is fairly easy to train her to come when called and not to jump up on people.   Sadly, scolding her when she returns after running off is somewhat counter productive.  She will probably associate the scolding with returning instead of running off to start with.  Great looking dog, whatever she is.  --Jim--



Yeah..
A friend of ours had a roommate whos dog often ran off..
It wouldnt come back for hours and when it did it would hide by the front door because as soon as they found her theyd spank her pretty good.
All the while Im sitting there thinking 'I wouldnt want to come home anytime either'


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 14, 2013)

mtnwoman said:


> I just got one of those rope tugs last night, she loves it. She doesn't 'point' but when she sees a bird or an oppossum or anything really, she comes to sort of a stance and lunges for me to let her go, when I do she flys after whatever it happens to be. I don't let her go unless I'm pretty sure she can't get to it.  She barks a lot when someone knocks at the door (glad for that, I don't scold her for it) unless she recognizes them by seeing them thru a window.
> 
> She seems nonagressive towards other dogs unless they are relentless and then she stands her ground.
> 
> ...



That is a bad habit you are teaching her.  Especially if you can not call her back.  She may run off at whatever she wants and into traffic or after another dog.  I would not encourage that "trick."  She looks like a boxer / American bulldog mix.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks y'all for the advice and for your helping me figure out what she is.

She is a keeper.

I just wish I had a place for her to run free. But she seems happy and content to lay around with mama...lol

ETA I wanted to say when she stands on her hinds to greet, she's not jumping on anyone, she just stands up...she's not allowed to jump on people.


----------

